

Join us at Hacker News Coffee, Palo Alto, Tuesday at 8:30am - markbao

Hey,<p>Come by Hacker News Coffee and have that caffeine-infused drink that we all love with other fellow hackers.<p>Tuesday morning at 8:30am.<p><pre><code>  Hobee's Restaurant
  4224 El Camino Real
  Palo Alto, CA 94306
</code></pre>
Google Maps:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&#38;hl=en&#38;geocode=&#38;q=hobee%27s+4224+El+Camino+Real,+Palo+Alto,+CA&#38;sll=37.409863,-122.118444&#38;sspn=0.011471,0.019462&#38;ie=UTF8&#38;ll=37.413945,-122.121384&#38;spn=0.01147,0.019462&#38;z=16&#38;iwloc=A&#38;iwd=1&#38;cid=37409015,-122122345,12614650498174048130&#38;dtab=0<p>(if it doesn't work, http://is.gd/1SOa)<p>If you can't find any of us, call Mark at 617.395.5633.
======
skmurphy
There is also a Bootstrapper Breakfast at 7:30am on the first Friday of the
month at that same Hobees: bootstrapping hackers are obviously welcome. See
<http://www.bootstrapperbreakfast.com/> for more details, next one is Sep 5.
There is also an evening "Hackers & Founders" meetup at St. John's in
Sunnyvale Sep 18 at 6:30pm <http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1737/>

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
yup! Met sean at the hacker news meetup a few weeks ago, but have heard of the
bootstrappers breakfast before. Great meetup, run by an awesome person. I def
suggest anyone who can attends.

~~~
skmurphy
Just to clarify, Jonathan Nelson (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=iamelgringo> ) organizes the Hackers &
Founders Meetup. I facilitate the <http://www.bootstrapperbreakfast.com/>
events

------
Alex3917
Completely off-topic, but is there a tinyurl competitor that shows the domain?
So, for example, something like <http://google.tinyurl.com/69buwm> or
<http://tinyurl.com/google/69buwm> instead of <http://tinyurl.com/69buwm>.

~~~
Mazy
Tinyurl has a way to show you the domain before sending you there:
<http://preview.tinyurl.com/69buwm>

~~~
whatusername
And if you setup cookies for tinyurl --> it can automatically direct you to
the preview page.

------
ucdaz
Dude! 8:30 am? Ok I'm in! If the rest of you are interested, there's a
Facebook Silicon Valley Hacker News Group:
[http://www.new.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo#/group.php?gid...](http://www.new.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo#/group.php?gid=22574669893)

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Really awesome group. Was at the august meetup a few weeks ago. iamelgringo
has done a kickass job with it.

------
dcurtis
AM? What's that?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
yeah, the meetup is before going to bed :-P

------
jasonlbaptiste
PG should stop by if hes in the valley :-)

~~~
pg
Unfortunately I just returned to Cambridge today.

------
bdr
Anyone in SF want to meet up at the same time? Somewhere on Valencia?

~~~
DaniFong
Same time? What happened to traditional hacker hours?

Besides, we can't have a _competing_ meetup. That, as my friend says, would be
divisive...

~~~
bdr
I could do, say, 10:30am. Also, I don't think SF and PA meetings would be
competing for people.

~~~
DaniFong
Why don't we poll for the time?

~~~
mdakin
The Boston meetup I attended over a year ago was held during the evening and
many awesome people showed up. I encourage consideration of evening time
slots! (However, unless I have a conflict I will show up to a SF meetup
regardless of time.)

------
AndyKelley
darn, maybe I should move to silicon valley

------
auston
Wish I could go, but I'm in Florida...

~~~
kilowatt
Ditto. I couldn't be much further from Palo Alto all the way up here in
upstate NY.

~~~
mmb
Where in upstate NY? I'm in Syracuse and would go to something like this here.

~~~
kilowatt
Rochester, NY.

------
Mazy
I'll definitely be there, that's right across the street

------
richtaur
This sounds great and I've got a ride etc etc but DAMN that's early. Think I'm
not going just because it's insanely early. Seriously guys, wtf.

------
IsaacSchlueter
Hm... got here about 8:50, couldn't find anyone. Did no one show up, or did it
just not last very long?

~~~
KevBurnsJr
I was there.

Sure you went to the right Hobbies? <http://is.gd/1SOa>

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
D'OH!

I was at the one on Embarcadero and ECR.

Ah well, next time.

------
dmpayton
I would so be there, except... ya know... got work. Any chance we can plan the
next one for a weekend?

------
joshu
Is this the one in Town And Country?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Nope, the one across from where Ricky's Hyatt Hotel used to be. Southbound on
el camino after the intersection with Charleston/Arastradero.

------
ryanwaggoner
Anyone from SF driving down and interested in carpooling?

------
jasonlbaptiste
ah, first morning back and were throwing a "party".

------
Eliezer
Consider having the next one closer to 280 or 101.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
hey its 2 miles off 101. Get off at the san antonio exit, make a right onto
charleston, then left on el camino. its 1/10 mile down the road on el camino.

------
alaskamiller
breakfast at hobee's!

~~~
markbao
She said, "I think I remember the hackers,

And as I recall, I think, we both kinda liked it."

And I said, "Well, that's the one thing we've got."

------
prashantdesale
How come these meetups are not over weekend?

------
speek
What about us non-coffee drinking folk? :-P

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
tons of breakfast food smoothies sandiwches or if youre so inclined... beer!

~~~
markbao
He's, like, 17. I think that'll be out of the question ;)

------
TransientMuse
Sad. I just moved out of Palo Alto.

------
dustineichler
Hey is this still happening?

------
abossy
I should be able to make it.

------
dustineichler
i'll try and make it out...

------
KevBurnsJr
Strangers welcome?

------
ohadp
so whats the story with an SF meetup? i'm in

------
ericwan
will be there if i make it out of bed!

